# How Do You Uninstall System Programs like Little Snitch?



## tedkwan (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm a new Mac convert so pls forgive me if the question sounds stupid.

So far I haven't seen any uninstall options in all the software that I've installed, so if I were to uninstall programs that are linked to the Start Up list, how should I do it? Can I just delete them from the HD? Because for Windows, messing with files that are related to the registry or system can really cause big problems for the computer.

Thanks for any reply that may come.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2005)

Most Mac apps are self contained, meaning that installations and uninstallations are usually a click-and-drag affair.  Unless there is some sort of uninstaller included with the app, it's safe to just click and drag the app into the trash.  The beauty of the Macintosh, and it's been like this even before OS X...back in the days of Classic.


----------



## rb2u (Apr 16, 2005)

Since Little Snitch is installed as a System Preference the developer has provided these instructions: 





> Uninstall Little Snitch
> 
> 
> Start the Little Snitch installer application from the disk image or any other location (as outlined above).
> Choose the option "uninstall".



http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/docu/docu.html


----------



## elizas (Feb 5, 2010)

There are certain steps to it, which are discussed below:
Step 1 - Create the Shell Script.
Step 2 - Create the AppleScript application using XCode
Step 3 - Add  two buttons "UnInstall & Cancel" and write this code in the apple script file.
Step 4 - Copy the shell script file and past in the following path "TestApp.app/Contents/Resources"
Step 5 - Run the Test.app.

thanks
Eliza


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 5, 2010)

And - how does this answer the question in this thread (and nearly 5 years old, too!)?


----------

